

Ask HN: Do you Design / Code at client's place? - sathishmanohar

I've turned down quite a few offers to work at Clients' place. Sometimes they ask to code simple Content Management Systems from their place. I never understood the logic. I thought may be they are paranoid or something. Wondering what you peeps do, presented with similar situation.
======
VuongN
By client's place, do you mean an individual in their personal residence or
client as in a business and in their business establishment?

If it's a business in a business establishment, I think it's fine and in fact
that's what I am doing most of the time as a contractor.

Working in a client's personal residence is another story though. I would
never do it and I would suspect that he/she just lack the understanding about
our line or work. Perhaps you could ask the next time you have a client that
demands this situation. The insights might be very intriguing.

Good luck with your work.

~~~
sathishmanohar
The offers were mostly to work in office setting, but, I was once asked to
work in home of a film actor here, through a contact of mine.

